# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  برنامه ای  که 10 عدد از ورودی بگیرد وکوچکترین و بزرگترین آن را چاپ کند.

## mf_arian

package maxminjava;
import java.util.Scanner;

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        // TODO code application logic here
    Scanner input=new Scanner(System.in);
    int numbers;
    for(int counter=0;counter<=10 ; counter++)
    System.out.println("enter  numbers:");
    numbers=input.nextInt();
    numbers=input.nextInt();
    numbers=input.nextInt();
    numbers=input.nextInt();
    numbers=input.nextInt();
    numbers=input.nextInt();
    numbers=input.nextInt();
    numbers=input.nextInt();
    numbers=input.nextInt();
    numbers=input.nextInt();
البته می دونم این برنامه اولشم خیلی ابتدایی ولی هیچ راه حلی به ذهنم نمی رسه لطفا کمکم کنید 
*merci*

----------


## mf_arian

package maxminjava;
import java.util.Scanner;
public class Main {

    public static void main(String[] args) {

    Scanner input=new Scanner(System.in);
    int numbers;
    System.out.println("enter  numbers:");
    numbers=input.nextInt();
    numbers=input.nextInt();
    numbers=input.nextInt();
    numbers=input.nextInt();
    numbers=input.nextInt();
    numbers=input.nextInt();
    numbers=input.nextInt();
    numbers=input.nextInt();
    numbers=input.nextInt();
    numbers=input.nextInt();
    int min;
    int max;
    int item[];
    item=new int[1000];
     max = min = item[0];
  for (int i=1; i<10; i++)
  {
    if (min > item[i]) min = item[i];{
        System.out.printf("%s is min",item[i]);
    if (max < item[i]) max = item[i];{
       System.out.printf("%s is max",item[i]);
  }
    }
  }

    }
البته اینم هست اما نمی تونم مشکلشو پیدا کنم .
*merci*

----------


## مرتضی پیروزی

سلام



> البته اینم هست اما نمی تونم مشکلشو پیدا کنم .


دوست عزیز مهم نیست .ولی اگه ارور هایی که کامپایلرت میده رو بگی
دوستان بهتر میتونند کمکت کنند
موفق باشی

----------


## mf_arian

> سلام
> 
> دوست عزیز مهم نیست .ولی اگه ارور هایی که کامپایلرت میده رو بگی
> دوستان بهتر میتونند کمکت کنند
> موفق باشی


مرسی دوستان حل شد :لبخند:

----------


## java_nith

به نظر من این کودی که من نوشتم بهتره از لحاظه تکنیکک‌های برنامه نویسی


این کد  تمام عدد رو میگیره
و بد این عدد هارو به ترتیب بزرگی‌ بغل هم میندازه
و خوب این معلومه که کوچیکترین اول میاد، و بزرگ‌ترین آخر
بد شما میتونید اولین و آخرین عدد رو بنویسید، که می‌شه کوچیکترین و بزرگ ترین 

import java.util.Arrays;
import java.util.Scanner;


public class ArrayTest {
	public static void main(String [] args){
		Scanner input = new Scanner(System.in);
		int [] numbers = new int[10];
		
		for(int i = 0; i < numbers.length; i++){
			System.out.println("put in next number ("+ (i +1) +")");
			numbers[i] = input.nextInt();
		}
		
		Arrays.sort(numbers);
		System.out.println("Lowest number is: " + numbers[0]);
		System.out.println("Highest number is: "+ numbers[(numbers.length - 1)]);
		
	}
}

----------

